# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  وها قد بدأت الحرب

## بقايا الحب

الســلامـ عليــكم ..

كيفكــوووكم وأحـوولكــم طيبوون بإذن الله وإن شـاء الله كيفكــوووكم مع المــدررسـه مااشين بإذن الله كم مره طلعتووو<< يعني انطرتوا من الفصـل أنـا مرتيــن << الاعتررراف بالحتس فضيلــه خخخخخخخخخخ


مرااااااااحب والقلب رااااحب<< مدري وش هي بس دايماً اسمع وحـدهـ تقووولهااااا خخخخخ << مع الحمار يااشقراء << حرفت المثل  


صــرااحه أثنـاء تــجوالـي الســري فــي شبكــة النــط 
شفــتن موضـوعـن يمــووتن مــن الضحكـن وحبــيت أنقلـه لكــم علشــان نضحكـ على التمااسيـــــح نيهاااااااا


..
....


مســـــــــــتعدين
انطلقــــــــــــــووووووووووا




.....
.......
.........
............
..............
................
..................
....................
..................
................
..............
............
..........
........
......
....






ماهو تعريف العزابي وكيف هي طريقة حياته ؟؟



العزابي هو مخلوق يشبه الإنسان إلى حد كبير في المظهر ولكن أسلوبه في 
التفكير يختلف حسب البيئة المحيطة به ..يعيش على الأرض ويمشي على 
قدمين ويمتلك الحواس الخمسه ..
غرفة العزابي عادة ما تكون مطلة على الشارع سواءا في الدور الأرضي أو 
على السطح ليتسنى له مراقبة الرايحه و الجايه وليضع المسجل على الشباك 
ويملأ الحارة طربا .
تعبق الغرفة أحيانا برائحة الرطوبة الممزوجة برائحة (جرابات) .تتطاير 
في زواياها مجموعة ملابس بحاجه للغسيل
وعلى الجدار كما هي
العادة توجد صورة مقطوعة من مجله لسيارة فارهة أو مطربه مايصه!!
خلف باب الغرفه توجد علاقة ملابس تستصرخ وااااسلاماااااااه..لشدة ما 
حملت من الملابس!
السرير مقوس من الوسط أما تحت السرير فهناك بعض الأوراق بالإضافة إلى 
الغبار الأزلي مصحوب بجوارب مهترئه ..
بجانب السرير يوجد مسجل لا يكاد يظهر من زحمة الاشرطه التي حوله 
بالإضافة إلى علبة سجائر ومنفضة سجائر فاضت بما فيها من (قشر بزر) 
وأعقاب سجائر وقع معظمها على أرضية الغرفة..
توجد على الجدار بعض الكتابات المعهودة كرقم موبايل أو تاريخ ميلاد 
بنت أو عبارة متداولة بين الشباب تدل على ضنك العيش واليأس من الأوضاع 
المهيمنة على الساحه العزابيه..
في ركن الغرفة تقبع إحدى كاسات الشاي اللتي استخدمها عزابي زائر أثناء 
لعبة طرنيب ليطفئ بها السجائر كنوع من اللامبالاة.. وعلى الطاولة –إن 
وجدت- ترى بعض كتب الشعر أو الغزل بجانبها دفتر ملون على أهبة 
الاستعداد لاستقبال قلم العاشق الولهان. ناهيك عن علب العصير الفارغة 
وقشور الفواكه و أوراق الساندويتشات
اللتي صارت من معالم الغرفة
ولا ننسي المرآة المكسورة على احد أبواب الخزانة المخلوعة ترافقه علبة 
الجل وفرشاة الشعر
هذا وصف تقريبي لغرفة عزابي
يأتي إلى غرفته آخر الليل وقد نال كل جزء في جسمه نصيبه من التعب..
عيونه ذبلت من النظر إلى الصبايا ومن كثر النوم وآذانه قد صدئت من 
الموبايل .. صدره يئن بما يحويه من دخان الشيشة . يدخل الغرفة ويلقي بما في يده من 
أشياء ( مفاتيح لا لزوم لها أو كيس فيه علبة بيبسي وساندويتشه أو 
باكيت فايسروي وقداحه)
يجلس على السرير ويخلع حذائه ثم يدسه تحت السرير ويخلع جواربه ويضعها 
على المخدة !!
يخرج الموبايل ليتفقد الرسائل الواردة ثم يتذكر انه لم يغير ملابسه 
فيبدأ بفك الأزرار وهو ما زال يقلب بالمسجات ..
دون وعي يخلع ملابسه ويلقى بها عشوائيا في أنحاء الغرفة . وردت له عدة 
مسجات لم يتمكن من الرد عليها فهو لا يملك رصيد وليس معه
سوى بعض الملاليم تلزمه ليشتري باكيت دخان ويمشي نفسه بالباقي إلى أن 
تحن عليه الماما بالمصروف
يلقي بالموبايل جانبا ثم يشعل سيجارة ويفتح المسجل ليستمع إلى 
أغنيات عبد الكريم عبد القادر..يأخذ نفس عميق ثم يتنهد بقوة ..
يبدأ بالتفكير ويسرح في دنيا بعيدة .. يحلم عادة بالمستقبل.. يحلم 
ويحلم و يحلم ..
هاهو يشتري سيارة فايعة وعنده قصر مليء بالخدم والجواري..لديه أربع 
زوجات(حق مشروع) وها هم أولاده يلعبون حوله سوف يبني لهم مسبح ويشتري 
لهم كل ما كان هو محروم منه.. هاهو يدخن السيجار الفاخر.. ويحلق ذقنه 
كل صباح.. انه يحاول ان يغطس
في المسبح الجديد 1..2..3..هوب.. لقد سقط من فوق السرير وارتطم رأسه 
بحذائه. . استيقظ مرة أخرى ليرى انه ما زال في ذات الغرفة!!
وما زال عبد الكريم عبد القادر ينوح ( عانييييت كم عانيت ) . . نهض 
واقفل المسجل .وكفى وجهه على السرير ونام من جديد ..








..............




خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ اضحكــووا يابنــات .....


..............



هــذا قليــل وسووف أوريكـم شغلكمـ  ههههههههههااع ايها التمااسيــح ....

----------


## mylife079

حرام عليكي احنا هيك الله يسامحك

----------


## بقايا الحب

:SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85): بدكو الحرب 

هي  الحرب

----------


## mylife079

خذي راحتك 

البادي اظلم

----------


## The Gentle Man

العين بالعين والسن بالسن والبادئ اظلم
حسابك عنا 
وراح توكلي عواصف رعديه ممطر

----------


## تاج النساء

:7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:7f21b6bbef:

----------


## بقايا الحب

:SnipeR (33):  يما متت من الخوف

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
واحد .. سمعت عنو مرة ، هو من مصر الشقيقة ، كان يضل يقول:

اي البلاد دي؟ لا فيها طوشة ولا عراكة يبان فيها الراجل!!

ولما قامت الطوشة ، اكل اللي فيه النصيب ، ولما خلصت ، قال:

اي البلاد دي؟ لا فيها شجرة ولا وعرة يستخبى فيها الراجل !!!!!!!  :Bl (6): 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

وحدة دخلت فيها جمرة الخبيثه و طلعت منها ليش ؟؟؟؟ لقتها اخبث منها




هههههههههههههههههههه

 :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> بنت الشديفات حاملة موس اليوم ، بدها تعمل متل لبنى السريعة بزماناتها .. قال شوارع قال ، ومين قال انو رح استنى لتضربي بالموس ، ماالشفرة بتكون معلمة عليكِ قبل لتفكري حتى


انا ما بشتغل بهيك اسلحه بضربك بعلبة المناكير بطيرك

----------


## تاج النساء

> شو القصة


ولا اشي بدنا نضرب الشباب اليوم




> [align=center] 
> بلا خلاف بلا هم خلونا نكمّل .. وين صرنا؟
> 
> كمل يا اخوي كمل
> 
> انوس وين الكنافة .. ما قلنالك من الصبح انكم مش قد الحرب وقد وضعت الحرب اوزارها ، ويلا ع مطبخ النواعم اعمليلنا كنافة؟
> 
> 
> [/align]


ما هو انا ما بعرف اعمل كنافة بس رح اعملها عشان احط فيها سم كرمال عيون كبس



> انوس بدك تعملي كنافه كثير القطر وخليها ناعمة


على كيف كيفك مش رح تصحى بعدها

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> لا انا ما بحارب مع حواء 
> 
> لانه دائماً الخسارة هي نتجية من يحارب حواء


 
احسن !!!!!!!!

والعالي اجا يكملها  :Acebf6cab7: 

انا بفرجيكم اصلا هاي كلها دعايات بتصرف عليها دولة حواء المليارات بصدد تبييض صورتها القاتمة .. ما فشروا  :Eh S(13):

----------


## بقايا الحب

> لا انا ما بحارب مع حواء 
> 
> لانه دائماً الخسارة هي نتجية من يحارب حواء


 يسعدلي المسالم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ااااااايوه طلو جاي اذا واحد وده يفوت ما يصير يتنرفز موضوع مزح وبس ماشي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> احسن !!!!!!!!
> 
> والعالي اجا يكملها 
> 
> انا بفرجيكم اصلا هاي كلها دعايات بتصرف عليها دولة حواء المليارات بصدد تبييض صورتها القاتمة .. ما فشروا


هههههيهيههيهيههيي
اتطلعو مين يحكي يا تمسوح ما هو من شلتك هيهيهيهيهيي(هاد مزح ما تزعل)

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا ما بشتغل بهيك اسلحه بضربك بعلبة المناكير بطيرك


علبة مناكير؟ انا ما بستعمل مناكير بس عندي (بويــــــا) يمكن استعملها عند اللزوم ، بس اليوم رح اعمل عليكم حصار وهاد احسن علاج ، رح امنع عنكم ، الماكياج والعطور والموديلات واقطع بث قنوات التجميل والدراما عنكم ، وافصل النت كمان ، واقطع بث الهواتف النقالة ، الغي كل بطاقات اعادة الشحن ، وامنع عنكم الطلعة من البيت ، واجيبلك 60 طن بصل تقشروه وانتم صاغرون !!

هل من تعليق!!  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):

----------


## تاج النساء

انا بنسحب بتعرفوا ليش؟؟

لانكم بتمزحوا وبتقلبوها بالاخر جد باي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> علبة مناكير؟ انا ما بستعمل مناكير بس عندي (بويــــــا) يمكن استعملها عند اللزوم ، بس اليوم رح اعمل عليكم حصار وهاد احسن علاج ، رح امنع عنكم ، الماكياج والعطور والموديلات واقطع بث قنوات التجميل والدراما عنكم ، وافصل النت كمان ، واقطع بث الهواتف النقالة ، الغي كل بطاقات اعادة الشحن ، وامنع عنكم الطلعة من البيت ، واجيبلك 60 طن بصل تقشروه وانتم صاغرون !!
> 
> هل من تعليق!!


عادي بيعمل حسان النا قناه اسمها حواء والطبخ
حواء والمكياج
حواء وما بعرف شو 
وبيشغلك طباخ منسف 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هههههيهيههيهيههيي
> اتطلعو مين يحكي يا تمسوح ما هو من شلتك هيهيهيهيهيي(هاد مزح ما تزعل)


 
ليش حدا حكالك اني مجنون لازعل من حكيك  ، ليش مين مهتملك اصلا  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81): 

(خارج حدود اللعبة: بنت الشديفات ، انتي عزيزة ع قلبي متل باقي الأعضاء وكلكم اخواتي واكيد ما بزعل من حدا لو شو ما تحكوا ، ولووووووووووووووو  :Smile:  )

----------


## بقايا الحب

> علبة مناكير؟ انا ما بستعمل مناكير بس عندي (بويــــــا) يمكن استعملها عند اللزوم ، بس اليوم رح اعمل عليكم حصار وهاد احسن علاج ، رح امنع عنكم ، الماكياج والعطور والموديلات واقطع بث قنوات التجميل والدراما عنكم ، وافصل النت كمان ، واقطع بث الهواتف النقالة ، الغي كل بطاقات اعادة الشحن ، وامنع عنكم الطلعة من البيت ، واجيبلك 60 طن بصل تقشروه وانتم صاغرون !!
> 
> هل من تعليق!!




ول ول ول 


وحياتك لاقطع عنك الكهرباء وكل شي حتى ما تشوف كاس العال 





تعرف وبعيد عن الحرب  ضحكت من كل قلبي على ردك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> عادي بيعمل حسان النا قناه اسمها حواء والطبخ
> حواء والمكياج
> حواء وما بعرف شو 
> وبيشغلك طباخ منسف 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
على قولة (انوس) اكيد رح اوافق مشان احطلكم سم فيران او حيتان او فيلة او بطيخ المهم احط سم يليق فيكم يا سبع ارواح  :Eh S(13):

----------


## بقايا الحب

> على قولة (انوس) اكيد رح اوافق مشان احطلكم سم فيران او حيتان او فيلة او بطيخ المهم احط سم يليق فيكم يا سبع ارواح




سبع رواح 

خمسه وخميسه من عيونك يما  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ول ول ول 
> 
> 
> وحياتك لاقطع عنك الكهرباء وكل شي حتى ما تشوف كاس العال 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تعرف وبعيد عن الحرب ضحكت من كل قلبي على ردك


 
شوفي يا ستي ، انا ما بحتاج الكهربا ، عندي لابتوب ، ووايرلس مودم ، وغير هيك انا ما بتابع كأس العالم ، فقط رح احضر مباريات الجزائر الشقيق  ، والمباريات مطولة ، ولوقتها بدبر حالي بروح عند الجيران او على بيت اختي ، مهي حوا ما بتقطع الكهربا عنها  :SnipeR (81):  ، ويسعدلي المبسوط ، هيك بدي اياكم .. بس طبعا ما رح تدوم هالضحكة  :SnipeR (38): 

(بعيدا عن جو اللعبة: انا منحاز دائما للمرأة ، ولكن هنا فعلا ذقت طعم المناكفات معها ، طلعت حلوة الشغلة  :Icon2: )

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> على قولة (انوس) اكيد رح اوافق مشان احطلكم سم فيران او حيتان او فيلة او بطيخ المهم احط سم يليق فيكم يا سبع ارواح


منت رح توكل منه قبلي 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> شوفي يا ستي ، انا ما بحتاج الكهربا ، عندي لابتوب ، ووايرلس مودم ، وغير هيك انا ما بتابع كأس العالم ، فقط رح احضر مباريات الجزائر الشقيق  ، والمباريات مطولة ، ولوقتها بدبر حالي بروح عند الجيران او على بيت اختي ، مهي حوا ما بتقطع الكهربا عنها  ، ويسعدلي المبسوط ، هيك بدي اياكم .. بس طبعا ما رح تدوم هالضحكة 
> 
> (بعيدا عن جو اللعبة: انا منحاز دائما للمرأة ، ولكن هنا فعلا ذقت طعم المناكفات معها ، طلعت حلوة الشغلة )



اي العب بعداد عمرك انت

----------


## بقايا الحب

> شوفي يا ستي ، انا ما بحتاج الكهربا ، عندي لابتوب ، ووايرلس مودم ، وغير هيك انا ما بتابع كأس العالم ، فقط رح احضر مباريات الجزائر الشقيق  ، والمباريات مطولة ، ولوقتها بدبر حالي بروح عند الجيران او على بيت اختي ، مهي حوا ما بتقطع الكهربا عنها  ، ويسعدلي المبسوط ، هيك بدي اياكم .. بس طبعا ما رح تدوم هالضحكة 
> 
> (بعيدا عن جو اللعبة: انا منحاز دائما للمرأة ، ولكن هنا فعلا ذقت طعم المناكفات معها ، طلعت حلوة الشغلة )




تعرف ماشي 

بيت اختك مافي 

اهلك لا 


صحابك تحلم 

والله لاسجنك 

وطلعات بتحلم 


الهوى بدخلك ياه على الغرفه بالتقصيد





(( تسلم يا ذوق  واسفه لما عصبة عليك  انا اصلا عصبيه ))

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ولا اشي بدنا نضرب الشباب اليوم





> ما هو انا ما بعرف اعمل كنافة بس رح اعملها عشان احط فيها سم كرمال عيون كبس
> 
> 
> على كيف كيفك مش رح تصحى بعدها




عالي ما كنت اتوقع من هيك 

انوس بتموني شو بدك تحطيلي بالكنافه منوم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بقايا الحب

تحيه عسكريه لا تزعل انا ما حكيت مشان تزعل 

سوري

----------


## تاج النساء

بطلت انسحب بدي اكمل الحرب  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## بقايا الحب

ينصر دينك عليهم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هيك ممتاز

----------


## تاج النساء

> عالي ما كنت اتوقع من هيك 
> 
> انوس بتموني شو بدك تحطيلي بالكنافه منوم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ما بتتوقع شو رح احط سم

----------


## بقايا الحب

> عالي ما كنت اتوقع من هيك 
> 
> انوس بتموني شو بدك تحطيلي بالكنافه منوم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ليش زعلت انا ما كنت بدي اضايقك 

 :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> تحيه عسكريه لا تزعل انا ما حكيت مشان تزعل





> سوري




اوكي وانا آسف كثير اذا اغلطت بحقك اعذريني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ما بتتوقع شو رح احط سم




سم مره وحدة يلي منك زي العسل

----------


## بقايا الحب

له يا رجال ما كان قصدي 


يهههههههههههههه


نرجع للحرب 







تحيه دورك بالفلقه امسكي بنت الشديفات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ليش زعلت انا ما كنت بدي اضايقك





> 




اوكي حصل خير بس ما بحب حدا يتعدى الخطوط الحمرا معاي

----------


## تاج النساء

> سم مره وحدة يلي منك زي العسل


هاد انتوا مسلمين اذا السم مني عسل

----------


## بقايا الحب

:Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> له يا رجال ما كان قصدي





> يهههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> نرجع للحرب 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





الحقوني يا رجال فيها فلقه هدوء وينك يا رجل احنا بالفلقه مع بعض 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

 :Icon13:  :Icon13:  :Icon13:  :Icon13:  :Icon13:  :Icon13:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يا حبيبي بديش صحبه منك الها

----------


## بقايا الحب

بتستغني ولي بنت الشديفات 


ماشي بمسكو لحالي 

وبمدو احلى فلقه 

 :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
[align=center]
انسب طريقة .. احط بيناتكم عملاء وجواسيس ، هيك بخلص منكم عالهادي ، كمان البنات بكيس شيبس بصيروا عملاء 

كمان اي فلقة هاي ، اي فقلة تشفهن وحدة ورا التانية انت صدقت انو بطلع بإيديهن على هالشغلة 
[/align]
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يا حبيبي بديش صحبه منك الها




اكلها لحالي لا هيك ظلم بس الله لا يمسكم لحدا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]
> [align=center]
> انسب طريقة .. احط بيناتكم عملاء وجواسيس ، هيك بخلص منكم عالهادي ، كمان البنات بكيس شيبس بصيروا عملاء 
> 
> كمان اي فقلة هاي ، اي فقلة تشفهن وحدة ورا التانية انت صدقت انو بطلع بإيديهن على هالشغلة 
> [/align]
> [/align]


 

لا يا رجل بعرف هم شغل حكي بس

----------


## بقايا الحب

> [align=center] 
> [align=center] 
> انسب طريقة .. احط بيناتكم عملاء وجواسيس ، هيك بخلص منكم عالهادي ، كمان البنات بكيس شيبس بصيروا عملاء 
> 
> كمان اي فقلة هاي ، اي فقلة تشفهن وحدة ورا التانية انت صدقت انو بطلع بإيديهن على هالشغلة 
> [/align]
> [/align]




هادي عقبال ما امسكك عن جد وامدك ياها 


احكو امين 


وعملاء الخاينه الي بدها تكون عميله 


رح انسفها نسف 

 :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بتستغني ولي بنت الشديفات





> ماشي بمسكو لحالي 
> 
> وبمدو احلى فلقه





اتمدي مين والناس نايمين  وحدي الله بس يا بنت الحلال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> هادي عقبال ما امسكك عن جد وامدك ياها





> احكو امين 
> 
> 
> وعملاء الخاينه الي بدها تكون عميله 
> 
> 
> رح انسفها نسف




لا في عندناشبس وشكلاته

----------


## بقايا الحب

تحيه 

 :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7: 

 شيبس وشوكلا 


وسمامه الي بدها ياهم 


انا بشتريلها 




ولا اله الا الله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
بنت الشديفات ، صمت الحب ، انوس والأخريات ..
سعدت بلقائكم اليوم ، ولتعذر الوقت ، ولغايات عملي غدا استودعكم الى هنا.

سامحوني ان قصرت مع احداكن..
سلام  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اي لحالي بعمل منكو وجبه روحو يما

----------


## بقايا الحب

> [align=center] 
> بنت الشديفات ، صمت الحب ، انوس والأخريات ..
> سعدت بلقائكم اليوم ، ولتعذر الوقت ، ولغايات عملي غدا استودعكم الى هنا.
> 
> سامحوني ان قصرت مع احداكن..
> سلام 
> [/align]




له ولو انت كفيت ووفيت 


والله معك 

 :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انتي افتحي ايميلك

----------


## بقايا الحب

شباب في عندي منسف مين بدو 


والله بيجنن

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لا خيو كفيت ووفيت هيك الانسحاب يا بلا روح نام

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> شباب في عندي منسف مين بدو 
> 
> 
> والله بيجنن


يرحم ايام ما كنتي تعطي بوسات لألي حتى اشممك ريحة المنسف
خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## بقايا الحب

لا هاد للشباب الصبايا ممنوعين منو لانو بيضر بالصحه 

 :SnipeR (81):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صمت الحب يلا عالفلقه

----------


## بقايا الحب

:Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  وين الفزعه يا بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات


بدو يمدني فلقه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اها لا تقرب على صمت هاي حصتي يلي بيقربلها بيواجهني اول بعدين يقدر يمر

----------


## بقايا الحب

اها  يلا تحيه اتشطر على بنت الشديفات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا هيك سكتينا يلا انتي واياها عالفلقه طيب

----------


## The Gentle Man

كيف الوضع هون ؟؟؟  :SnipeR (70):  :SnipeR (70):

----------


## بقايا الحب

> كيف الوضع هون ؟؟؟


ليش جاي شاد حالك


بدك تنمد فلقه كمان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> كيف الوضع هون ؟؟؟



اهلا سيدي تحياتي 
 عندك بنت شديفات وصمت الحب عالفلقه 

وانوس بتعمل كنافه بالمطبخ

----------


## بقايا الحب

> لا هيك سكتينا يلا انتي واياها عالفلقه طيب


 ببوشه

امسكيه


ماشي


وانا بربط رجليه وبجيب انوس 

تضربو فلقه 

 :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ليش جاي شاد حالك





> بدك تنمد فلقه كمان




اسكتي احسنلك بلاش نخربط بالعد عشان الفلقه ونرجع من اول وجديد نعد

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الفلقه انقرضت صار في رشاش ودبابات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ببوشه





> امسكيه
> 
> 
> ماشي
> 
> 
> وانا بربط رجليه وبجيب انوس 
> 
> تضربو فلقه





لهله مالك مش قولتلك رح نخربط امسك يا  جنتل وين وصلنا 500 انكمل الفلقه

----------


## بقايا الحب

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بنت الشديفات 


تحيه عسكريه 



انا مضطره اطلع 


عن جد انبسطت اليوم


مع انو كنت منكده 


لازم انام بكرا بدي ادرس  

رياضيات 



ادعولي

توصو على شي 



ببوشه 


لاتنسي جنتل مديه فلقه او رشيه برشاش

----------


## بنت الشديفات

فارقو لشوف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

رشاشات طيب البادي اظلم 



يعني هيك يا بنت شديفات خليتني اشغل الطيارة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> بنت الشديفات 
> 
> 
> تحيه عسكريه 
> 
> 
> ...


الله معك يا احلى بنت خاله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

خلص حسابك لبكره يا صمت الحب بالفلقه اليوم سماح لحتى لآن 




اقصف

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> رشاشات طيب البادي اظلم 
> 
> 
> 
> يعني هيك يا بنت شديفات خليتني اشغل الطيارة


اي روح نام يما شو مشتغلي بطياره من سنة الف وتسعميه وخشبه

----------


## بقايا الحب

هههههههههههههه

بطلت روح 


تا انكبس 






بدي افرغ الرشاش فيك يا تحيه 



وين جنتل بلكي 




بصفو بجنبك

----------


## بقايا الحب

دمر

----------


## The Gentle Man

مالك انتي وياها
شكلكو ما اتبهتو انو الي قبلكو بطلو يبينو
لانه تعلمو ومؤدبين

روحو اقعدو على جنب احسن ما تندموا
وتعلمو من الي قبلكو 

يلا انتي وياها ولا نفس بدي اسمع

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> مالك انتي وياها
> شكلكو ما اتبهتو انو الي قبلكو بطلو يبينو
> لانه تعلمو ومؤدبين
> 
> روحو اقعدو على جنب احسن ما تندموا
> وتعلمو من الي قبلكو 
> 
> يلا انتي وياها ولا نفس بدي اسمع


روح اهدا مش زي هدوء سكت هيهيهيهي
ما بتجو الا بالعين الحمرا روح نام 
اقعد هيك لأني بضرب

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكلك ما بتتعلمي من الي قبلك

اقعده ساكته وله
ولا والله بخلي المنتدى كله يتفرج على كتلتك

انا بدي اطلع
لانه مشغول بشغله ثانية
برجع بعدين بشوف مين بعده متمرد

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> شكلك ما بتتعلمي من الي قبلك
> 
> اقعده ساكته وله
> ولا والله بخلي المنتدى كله يتفرج على كتلتك
> 
> انا بدي اطلع
> لانه مشغول بشغله ثانية
> برجع بعدين بشوف مين بعده متمرد


قصدك خايف من خالتك ام العز روح يما ما بخوف بس وقت الجد

----------

